# Meadow Creek TS250 with a BBQ42 chicken cooker pull behind



## cooknhogz (Mar 23, 2013)

Just put a deposit on a Meadow Creek TS250 / BBQ42 pull behind trailer. Was looking at the Lang 84 but came across this deal and seemed like a pretty good deal. 2 years old in great condition with many extras. Close to $8000 new with tax buying for $5000 and the best part its not far away to pick up. Anybody here use or have a TS250? or the BBQ42 can't p/u for a couple weeks.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the TS120. I really like it. I'm envious that you are getting the chicken cooker too. Man.













IMG_2895.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## cooknhogz (Mar 23, 2013)

Thought it was a pretty cool deal. I was just going to get a new TS250 w/o the warming box and it was going to cost more than this one with many more accessories. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------

